# Resale value of Bonnet Creek?



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2012)

I am posting this for a friend - please don't send me any emails - I'm not selling it.

Any idea what this is worth?

Bonnet Creek

168,000 points bi yearly odd years

maintenance fee: $41.67 (per mo. I think)


----------



## am1 (Aug 21, 2012)

I would start at zero and subtract closing costs and the $299 transfer fee.  Pay the monthly fees up until January 1, 2013 at the earliest.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 21, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> I am posting this for a friend - please don't send me any emails - I'm not selling it.
> 
> Any idea what this is worth?
> 
> ...



http://www.ebay.com/itm/154-000-Wyn...70639773056?pt=Timeshares&hash=item564bda1d80


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 21, 2012)

People pay for Bonnet Creek. A similar contract just sold on ebay for $821.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 21, 2012)

Wyndham points are points. Only the ARP and (temporary due to the sales situation holding them down for now) low fees give it any additional value but even that is very limited. Under $1000. is my guess. Basically litle more than give away.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 21, 2012)

scootr5 is right....for some reason people like to own Bonnet Creek. mf is reasonable and its a nice resort. The closest to Disney without actually being Disney

Perhaps a half a penny per annual point seller pays transfer and closing

Like timeos2 says..."under $1000", but not less than zero


----------



## am1 (Aug 21, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/154-000-Wyn...70639773056?pt=Timeshares&hash=item564bda1d80



Contract almost double the size and use is available in 2012 but fees start in 2013.  All transfer fees paid by seller.  Plus the original seller felt the need to pay to get rid of it.  

I will agree that people like owning at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 21, 2012)

IMO, people are paying a bit more for BC. I have saved a few listings. 126K biannual went for $2850. Not typical, but there have been several way over a $1000. You'd get a longer history with an Bbay search, but here are a few:

Link didn't work. Listed below in another post.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 21, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> IMO, people are paying a bit more for BC. I have saved a few listings. 126K biannual went for $2850. Not typical, but there have been several way over a $1000. You'd get a longer history with an Bbay search, but here are a few:
> 
> http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbayBeta&CurrentPage=MyeBayNextListIndex&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:SDTL&tagId=19159894013&_trksid=p3984.m2034.l3388



That link doesn't work Renny...I think you tried to link us to YOUR saved list, which we won't be able to see.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 21, 2012)

Here's one that sold for $355 plus closing and transfer costs.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-Bon...80461512948?pt=Timeshares&hash=item589545f8f4


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 21, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> Here's one that sold for $355 plus closing and transfer costs.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-Bon...80461512948?pt=Timeshares&hash=item589545f8f4



That's exactly where I'd expect to see it. No big paydays or super high demand as there is simply far too much available inventory for even the strong demand that resort has (as is the case at most larger resorts - a big negative to value for them all regardless of quality/location).


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 21, 2012)

IMHO if it is the closest Wyndham to Disney World ARP would be worth a slight premium over other Wyndham points


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 21, 2012)

*All You Want To Know  About BC and More!*

Do not know who  originally wrote.


History of Bonnet Creek Resort 


Read more at http:://www.yesterland.com/bonnet.html

[quote:]
The Mysteries of the Bonnet Creek Resort

You’re driving down Buena Vista Drive through Walt Disney World. Soon after you pass Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort on your way to Downtown Disney, you come upon the entrance to the Bonnet Creek Resort.

Disney’s Bonnet Creek Resort? No. Not Disney. Just Bonnet Creek Resort.

What’s the Bonnet Creek Resort? And what’s it doing inside the arches of Walt Disney World?

If you turn at the entrance, Chelonia Parkway takes you off Disney property to a 482-acre master-planned resort complex, surrounded on three sides by Disney property and on the fourth side by Interstate 4.

Let’s go back to 1962. A mystery investor purchased approximately 500 acres of land in the middle of nowhere. Well, not quite in the middle of nowhere. The property was 17 miles southwest of the downtown area of Orlando, a Central Florida city with a population of just 394,899 in the 1960 census. The major industry in the area was agriculture, but this parcel was still wild. The investor must have thought the land might be worth something some day.

Who was the mystery investor? Rumors suggested it was Nationalist Chinese leader Chiang Kai-shek. Orlando Sentinel reporter Tim Barker did some digging in 2000. On July 18, Barker wrote that the ownership was “a little unclear,” citing public information::

According to Orange County [Florida] property appraiser’s records, the land is owned by World Union-Cayman Limited, a company whose mailing address is a bank in the Grand Cayman Islands. But in the early ’80s, according to Circuit Court records, the owner’s name was World Union Industrial Corp., a company based in Hong Kong. 

A month later, Tim Barker published the name of the mystery investor. He was a Taiwanese man, Ling Kai Kung, who had died in 1992. For his Orlando Sentinel article on August 17, 2000, Barker spoke with Houston attorney Alan Ytterberg, who deals with complicated estate and probate matters::

But it appears that Chiang Kai-shek’s only connection to the property was through his marriage into a wealthy Chinese family in 1927. Ling was his nephew by marriage. 

“All the mystery behind it really isn’t all that mysterious,” said Alan Ytterberg, the attorney who represented Ling’s estate. 

Ytterberg insists that Ling purchased the land on his own as an investment, without any involvement from his uncle, a pivotal figure in the development of modern China and Taiwan. 

Barker wrote that Ling thought the site might be useful for warehouses, shipping, and space industries.

Two years after the mystery buyer bought the land, other buyers began acquiring far more land in the same area—over 27 thousand acres. Those buyers, who turned out to be working on behalf of Walt Disney, managed to buy the land to the north, west, and south of the mystery property, but they couldn’t buy the mystery property itself. Perhaps Walt Disney’s agents couldn’t find the owner. Or perhaps the owner wanted too much money or just didn’t want to sell.

In 1971, Walt Disney World opened, with most development several miles northwest of the mystery property—which remained untouched. Beyond Disney’s property, hotels sprouted to serve Disney guests. After the opening of EPCOT Center near the mystery property in 1982, roads and resorts came to this part of Disney’s property. Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort opened in 1989, immediately adjacent to the mystery property—which still remained untouched.

Things began to change in 1993, the year after Ling Kai Kung died. The Reedy Creek Improvement District (RCID)—the Disney-controlled entity that serves as the local government for Disney’s Florida property—and representatives from World Union Industrial Corporation worked out design criteria for the mystery property, which was now being called the Bonnet Creek Resort Area. Although the Bonnet Creek Resort Area was not within RCID jurisdiction, the parties came together to work out issues such as road access, compatible development on adjacent lands, and storm water management. According to publicly available online documents at the websites of Orange County and RCID, the parties entered into official “Interlocal and Development Agreements” in 1993 and 1995, with numerous subsequent amendments.
[/quote:]


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 21, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> That link doesn't work Renny...I think you tried to link us to YOUR saved list, which we won't be able to see.



Hmmm, I don't know how to fix that then.  I guess I'll list them individually. 

84K points - $1122 plus the final bid

126K - $2850 - all closing included. 

90K - $748 plus the bid

224K - biennial - all closing included - $902 - this came with 50K points. It was an even use year. 

231K - $599 closing plus the bid of $2225


----------



## ronparise (Aug 21, 2012)

So Denise

You now have your answer, and more thanks to Paco

When can we expect to see this listed for sale on Tug?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2012)

ronparise said:


> So Denise
> 
> You now have your answer, and more thanks to Paco
> 
> When can we expect to see this listed for sale on Tug?



I have no idea - it really isn't mine - and the owner was hoping it had more resale value.  I knew it didn't but thought I'd verify it with the experts.  I think the idea will have to soak in, before they will be willing to take the loss....or they may just keep it.  A scammer promised them big bucks, and they have to get over that disappointment too...


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Aug 22, 2012)

Denise,

Wyndham Bonnet Creek, as mentioned in a previous reply, has no more real value than any other Wyndham point based resort with similar maintenance fee cost. Points are Points with the notable exception of the ARP value that is presented by ownership in a Wyndham Myrtle Beach Resort.

An owner of 168,000 points (bi-annual odd years) deeded at any Wyndham resort where the maintenance fees are comparable is going to be pretty much in the same position as an owner of that many points at Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  

Yes there would be the ARP benefit; but that is not really a necessity given the units available at Wyndham Bonnet Creek.

Your friend, however, should take into account the fact that relatively few buyers, given the overall population of potential buyers, would be as savvy as those who are aware of TUG. 

The seller of Wyndham Bonnet Creek points who learns from TUG and other resources may find a buyer who is unaware of TUG and those same resources.

But it will take patience to get anything north of $1,000 for a bi-annual ownership and realistically getting anywhere north of $500 without a lot of luck is going to be tough.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Aug 22, 2012)

If a person is able to put up an eBay listing for Wyndham Bonnet Creek. You figure $150 Closing Costs + $299 Transfer Fees, the seller pays $449, they MIGHT get $100+.

TS


----------



## am1 (Aug 22, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> If a person is able to put up an eBay listing for Wyndham Bonnet Creek. You figure $150 Closing Costs + $299 Transfer Fees, the seller pays $449, they MIGHT get $100+.
> 
> TS



A listing from an individual on eBay is likely going to be passed over.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 22, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> If a person is able to put up an eBay listing for Wyndham Bonnet Creek. You figure $150 Closing Costs + $299 Transfer Fees, the seller pays $449, they MIGHT get $100+.
> 
> TS



Post #10 shows that the exact ownership sold 5 days ago for $355 plus closing and transfer costs.  It seems BC is selling for a little more than other similar resorts in that area but still no where near what some owners think their units are worth.


----------

